# How long before my dole payment expires?



## Rob3rt (26 Jul 2010)

Hey i'm working on and off with this guy for a while now! i signed on to the dole to help me for the weeks i dont work! I went for three weeks with no work or money so I went to my relieving officer he said my payment will be in the post office on Wednesday but then my boss told me I'm working Tuesday till Friday in a place where it is impossible to reach the post office to collect my money until Saturday. I'm just wondering if it will still be there by the time i go to collect it on Saturday? any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mumsy (26 Jul 2010)

Check with your post office, It happened me a few months back I delayed collecting payment by 3 days it was still in the post office but only because I phoned them first.  Failing that let the dole office know they will sort something out


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Jul 2010)

thank you, I'll try that tomorrow.


----------

